# The Subprime Primer Cartoon



## Costas (Dec 23, 2008)

The Subprime Primer Cartoon


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2008)

Διαφωτιστικό. Αξίζει να διατηρηθεί σε PDF.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 24, 2008)

Θα ήταν πολύ αστείο, αν δεν ήταν τραγικό.


----------

